

Which books/site you suggest to learn about online marketing? - anujkk

Please suggest books, sites, learning resources on marketing your product online that describes the subject in practical manner.
======
ig1
[http://www.seomoz.org/blog/the-noob-guide-to-online-
marketin...](http://www.seomoz.org/blog/the-noob-guide-to-online-marketing-
with-giant-infographic-11928)

